# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Tuts Windows (English) >  Dịch vụ TĂNG LIKE FANPAGE

## odvwnrflxqcs

TĂNG LIKE FANPAGE

 Page 10.000 Like = 100đ/like
 Page 30.000 Like = 90đ/like
 Page 50.000 Like = 80đ/like
 .......
 .......
 Page có lượng like cao sẽ giúp khách hàng tin tưởng fanpage của bạn hơn, Tăng độ trust cho FanPage với Facebook, Giúp xây dựng thương hiệu cho Doanh nghiệp hoặc bản thân qua đó giúp bán hàng hiệu quả hơn
 Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Mr Khánh: *0934225077*

----------

